# Spousal permit processing time



## melissaG (Oct 14, 2015)

Hello,

I'm currently awaiting the outcome for my spousal permit. I was told that it could take 8-10 weeks. I would like to know if anyone got there's later than the mentioned processing time?

I also sent my application less than 60 days before my previous expired. Is there a chance that my application can be rejected because of this?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi MelissaG, 

Currently applications are taking around 2-3 months to be processed. We haven't had any rejections due to late submissions. 
So hopefully your application will be fine.


----------



## Kendrakonadu (Aug 16, 2014)

hi Melissa i wanted to ask what visa were you on before applying for a spousal visa? and what documents did you submit?

thanks


----------

